# Casting light lures on low profile baitcast reels?



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey all just got a daiwa exceler baitcast reel for christmas didn't want to go super exspensive because i've only dabbled with baitcasters and never owned 1. My question is... Is it normal to have trouble throwing 1/4 oz lures (the only lure i've practiced casting is a 1/4oz doa shrimp.) I hope that it is the characteristics of the lure making it hard to cast and not me because i will be primarily throwing 3/8oz mirrodines and 1/2 oz catch 2000's any input/advice would be greatly appreciated. Rod is a 7'6" MH 10-20lb rated for 1/4-1oz lures.

link to the reel 50% off on cabelas

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Daiwa-Exceler-Casting-Reels/703479.uts


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You are going to see a huge difference in your casting efficiency when you change from a 1/4 oz. DOA to a 3/8 to 1/2 oz. Mirrodine or some aerodynamic topwaters. Also, try lightening your line test (recommend braid) and if you have the ability to buy a rod, use one with a very light action in the upper 25% to medium, fast taper at most. Use Reel Magic on the line as well. With all these changes or just a couple of them, you will see a marked improvement in casting distance. Also, set the tension on your baitcaster so that when you push the release button the lure will lower itself to the floor without backlashing, when it reaches the floor. Let us know how it works out for you. Do your practice with a egg sinker and try keeping your cast from going into the wind until you get a lot of experience. Good luck.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You might also try leaving about 8" or so of line from the rod tip to the lure before the cast.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

DO NOT go with braid while you are learning. It back lashses easier and is harder to fix if it does, then if you have to cut line of you are replacing expensive line. Start with more weight and as you get better you will be able to throw a lighter weight far enough to matter.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

practice-practice-practice, and practice some more. when you get it, go to braid; takes a while, but it's worth it. how ever you'll still find that you also need a spincast with you at all times.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

smooth move said:


> practice-practice-practice, and practice some more. when you get it, go to braid; takes a while, but it's worth it. how ever you'll still find that you also need a spincast with you at all times.


+1 It takes a lot of practice to get the technique of using a baitcaster down. Another important thing to remember is to adjust your tension when changing lure sizes and weights. If your tension is too loose then you will get a tangled mess on every cast.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

im using 12lb test P-line cx premium its 10lb diameter http://www.basspro.com/PLine-CX-Premium-Fishing-Line-300-Yards/product/8602/

Did a good bit of practicing over the weekend with a 1/2oz and 3/4oz practice weight in a field and it launches a country mile with just the flick of my wrist. I found out it's a lot easier to just let the bend in the rod launch the lure instead of a swinging motion or the excessive force you tend to put into casting a spinning reel/rod. thanks for all input and if you all have any more advice plz dont hesitate to put it out there


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

sounds likeyou are doing real well with it. diawa is the master of magnetic cast control. fiddle around with that little dial on the side of the reel some extra fun.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> You are going to see a huge difference in your casting efficiency when you change from a 1/4 oz. DOA to a 3/8 to 1/2 oz. Mirrodine or some aerodynamic topwaters. Also, try lightening your line test (recommend braid) and if you have the ability to buy a rod, use one with a very light action in the upper 25% to medium, fast taper at most. Use Reel Magic on the line as well. With all these changes or just a couple of them, you will see a marked improvement in casting distance. Also, set the tension on your baitcaster so that when you push the release button the lure will lower itself to the floor without backlashing, when it reaches the floor. Let us know how it works out for you. Do your practice with a egg sinker and try keeping your cast from going into the wind until you get a lot of experience. Good luck.


I'm interested in your comment about braid. I've tried braid on a bait caster and agree you do get good performance....when it doesn't backlash. I would get a serious bird nest on about 1:20 casts. While most were fairly easy to get out, you'd have the occasional nasty a$$ mess that would eventually result in splicing line. I've never tried Reel Magic on the line, do you see significant improvement? I've also used very good braid (Invisi braid then switching to Power Pro Super Slick) both 20lb. Have you found another braid that works better?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I used baitcasters exculsively for all inshore fishing until just 2 years ago. In order to make long casts with baitcasters I used a 7 ft. medium light rod. I saw no increase in distance in braided line as compared to mono. I used braid for jigs and mono for mirrolures and topwater baits. Below is how each bait casted on my bait caster.

Super spook jr. - I could throw it a mile under most conditions.

Catch 2000 - You can get great distacne with a baitcaster but this bait worked better for me on a medium action rod as compared to a medium light or light action rod.

1/4 ounce jig with a 5 inch fluke. - could throw it a long ways but not as far as I can with my spinner and 10 lb braid.

Mirrodine 17mr - The conditions must be ideal to get the distance I like with a baitcaster. This bait works far better on a medium light spinning rod with 10 lb braid. Hence why I use spinners for my inshore fishing now.


----------

